# Looking for 04 GTO RPO door jam codes please.



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Anyone have a link? Like MX0 is the Auto Tranny right? I'm guessing they might still be a GM standard code for LS1's or not?

In particular I am looking for my rear end gear ratio for my A4 04.

I know this is coded on the door jam with an RPO code.

Any help is apreciated.

Thanks,

Max


----------



## Monte (Oct 13, 2004)

All 2004 GTO's have 3.42 Gears


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

MaxHax said:


> Anyone have a link? Like MX0 is the Auto Tranny right?



_*2004 GTO Specifications Link*_


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks for the link.

I am suprised to hear that the M6 and A4 have the same gears? Haven't checked the link yet bt with most LS1 F-BOD's the M6's got taller gears. Like the 02 Camaro A4 had 2.73's and the M6 had 3.42's.

I am very happy with 3.42 on an A4, it's the perfect size IMHO. I tried taller 3.73's in my 02 Maro and didn't show any gains and lost mpg.

Thanks!

Still thinking about those headers, keep looking at them at the website ha-ha!
Can't wait for my mods to get here they all show "shipped" but no tracking number was sent. It all should be here any day.


----------

